# $50 for a MM



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I am clean up my land in Texas and I want to get rid of my old MM. It was and still is a good tractor. I don't have the heart to send it to the scrap yard. It is 30 miles north of Austin Texas in the Liberty Hill area. 

The radator has a large leak at the bottom of it and I parked it 4 years ago it was to big of a tractor for my needs, I hope it would be a great restore project for somebody who has the time! It ran great!!!! 

I am not sure what model it is but it probably over 85 hp (big gas engine). 

$50 is all I am asking


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy here is a good fixer upper and he only wants $50. Austin Texas isn't to far away make for a nice weekend trip.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Wingnut! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! We can sure use some Mahindra owners to provide some first hand observations and feedback. I agree, I think your MM has seen better days but will make somebody a great restore project.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Where are my manners Welcome Wingnut:friends:didn't notice you had just joined.:duh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- need to lose the FEL --- will it come off easily? 
So it was running? Wow that is a good sign. Hmmmmmmmmm.
Looks like a great project. 

Delivery to Hammond, LA?

---Andy
:truth:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Sorry Andy I have no way of delivering it*

I only have a Dodge Dakota V6. 
I don't think it would make the trip to LA and my A/C is out (I could sweat off 30 lbs on a trip like that this time of year). 
Y'all need to come here


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*More on the MM*

The tires still hold air, two massive wheel weights on the back! 
Hydraulics were working fine, the loader is 6' wide. 
It is a gas engine so the fuel tank most likely needs to be clean out. 

The loader was bent when I try to move a small rock that I discovered to be a 6' X 4.5' rock that what 8 inch thick (3800+ lbs)and is now being used as a bench. 

Wasp nest comes with it for free!!!!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome wingnut. it looks like what you have there is a uti (industrial u) there should be a tag in behind the hydraulic valves seen in the picture. its probably a good thing your in texas or i'd have to try to sneak another tractor into the yard. that would be good one to get your hands on andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: More on the MM*



> _Originally posted by Wingnut _
> *The tires still hold air, two massive wheel weights on the back!
> Hydraulics were working fine, the loader is 6' wide.
> It is a gas engine so the fuel tank most likely needs to be clean out.
> ...


Oh wow! Thanks --- Texas wasps for free! :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: 
I am interested. I just need to do a little more research into this model and such. Please hold for me if you can pending a couple days of getting my stuff in order. Bear, can you PM me or post anything you know about this tractor, availability of parts, restoration costs etc? Thanks so much!

Andy
:friends:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*No problem holding*

This is the only place I listed it.
I will take some more pictures of it and get some number off of it.
So we can say "Its pert near sold"


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

more pics would be great and on the plate it should say model uti then the serial # engine trans and rearend pARTS WOULD BE THE SAME AS U AND NO PROBLEM TO FIND the hydraulics would likely require the help of a hydralics shopthe front and rear axle would be different but by the picture it appears to be good. the tin looks a little rough but that would fit off of a u as well. they were built from 40-56


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*As for the tin*

THX Bear as for the Tin (engine cawl) it does fit fine; it is propped up by an filter/breather. I was going to place it back in place but those Texas wasp change my mind! 

Does this mean when I sell it; I have to give up my avantar?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*More pictures of the $50 (Money Pit)*

ADMIN NOTES: Let me see if I can find this for you, wingnut. 
-Andy


Here we are: 
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM001.JPG>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM002.JPG>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM003.JPG>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM004.JPG>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM005.JPG>
<img src=http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM006.JPG>



When I look at it: It screams all the comfort of home.

If the picture don't show try these links: 
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM001.JPG 
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM002.JPG 
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM003.JPG
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM004.JPG 
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM005.JPG 
http://jim78642.tripod.com/MM006.JPG


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to tell you Wingnut, but all your pic links are no good. I just get a little box telling me an image hosted by Tripod, but no image.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Fixed now. 

Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Its still broken for me


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Its still broken for me *


:ditto:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

??!?!?

Oops --- well it did work briefly...tripod must not allow directlinks to their files....that sucks! BIGTIME

Andy


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm running Window XP on dail up and this works for me. 

If y'all want to see Wingnuts pictures (they are great pictures by the way) right click the links one at a time and do the "save target as" deal. They will go to your hard drive, so pay attention where you put them.

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a few of them.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractor/4c5eefd6.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractor/4955cb5e.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractor/24784d55.jpg">


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*I did realize!*

I did realize that posting picture would be such a pain in the PTO....


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Tripod does not allow direct linking unless you upgrade to one of the pay accounts. Before upgrading with them I used photobucket.com

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i couldn't get them either but judging by the ones jody posted i'm even more sure its a uti. any luck on any numbers wingnut


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wingnut, is this going to be difficult to get onto a trailer? 
What size do I need? 16' tandem ok?

-Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm wishing Texas was closer to PA... oh well, Andy will give it a good home and fix 'er up!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

OK, I'm on main street, do I take the second left or the third. Never mind, think I found your street, I should be there in 5 minutes to pick it up.

*just messing with Andy*


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA --- don't you have some lattice work to finish first?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*I have moved it with a 16' tandem*

I have moved it with a 16' tandem (22 miles and it was the one I built in AG class in 79-80) 

I had to go slow because I was pulling it with a Montero 2 door (2.6 liter motor), I had no trailor brakes. 

Wenching if shall be fun!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*just a site*

I place the picture if you still can't see them here... 

Just another useless site out on the web 

http://jim78642.tripod.com


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

those pics worked wingnut. in the 4th pic you can see the # plate it been painted over but you should be able to scrape off the paint and get the model and serial number. will be able to tell for sure what it is then


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*PERT NEAR GOOD NUFF?*

After dodging the chiggers I scartch off this and found:

UT1 

S/N 386357 or S/N 336357

Does this help?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yep it is a uti likely sn 336357 makes it a 1947


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Rust Rust Everywhere (but it just the surface)*

The rust is just on the surface, none of the tins have rust going all the way through! So a whole lot of sweat equity by sand blasting, sanding, metal brushing, or cheimical cleaning. 

The bottom of seam of the radator needs to be braised to fix the leak. It was converted to 12 volts before I go it. The front end loader is what will need the most work, some weilding, new hoses, and a lot of Naval Jelly rubbing down the rod. This stuff you can get at Tractor Supply Co. 

I know I could get running is 7 hours, but our Pole Barn was lost to the wind (literally!) so I have no place to work on except under the hot Texas sun! If I was single and in my 20's again I would probably restore it, but I have a new tractor, now I have no motivation for it. 

My restore project is a '49 Chevy fastback after, house, the land clearing, new fencing, cordwood barn, etc.., etc..


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

that will make a nice sunday drive car wingnut keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Did everybody lose interest*

I will also throw in a chicken fried steak dinner


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its to far for me to come and get it. if you were closer i'd have been there long ago to get it it


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Come on down this winter!*

It's only a three day trip and we had only 16 hours of freezing temps here last year!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

my mom and dad go south every winter i've been trying to talk them into a bigger motorhome so they can bring stuuf like this home for me. so far no luck


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*If you came down*

I would give it to you


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can't get a much better offer than that! Is Andy still interested in it?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

hard to beat a deal a deal like that. andy likely busy with things he may still be interested


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HEEHAW WINGNUT!
Chicken dinner? HEEHAW!!! I am there already! 

Let's get this ole' MM set to move to Louisiana! 
I will be in touch very soon!!! 

Andy


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*It not chicken it chicken fried steak*

Not the bird the bull!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you better start cookin'. Looks like Andy has his eye on it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Bye


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does this steak dinner come with steak fries and all the Lone Star beer you can drink? :spinsmile


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*The MM State of Faire*

It going to be: 
Chicken Fried Steak, mash patatoes, and Fried Oakra

No Lone Star Beer anymore but we have Zeaganbach or Shiner Bock!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What happen to Lone Star Beer. That used to be good beer as I recall?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Lone Star*

The Lone Star went the way of Falstaff, Schlitz, etc.. 

They were bought by Pearl brewery back in the late '80s and Pearl bought Pabst also during that time. Lone Star beer was retire in the early '90s but production was restarted this year in smaller quanities. Pearl changed it name to Pabst due to the national recognition. Pearl/Pabst stop brewing in San Antonio around 1995. It was sad because Lone Star and Pearl breweries were on the same street (the place does smell better) and now they are being razed because real estate values in downtown even though the HQ is still there (Go figure). 

It's hard to find Pearl and Lone Star beer on the shelves here now. 
But you can still order Lone Star Long Neck bootle fishing lures!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wingnut, you are a man who knows his beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Still looking for a home*

What is everybody waiting for the snakes and wasp to go away?

I know if I living was above the Mason Dixons, Bear would have already had home by now! 

IKf anyone interested I still have it


----------



## SolidJunk (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey if the $50 deal is still open I am interested. The only catch is I won't be able to come get it until after the first of the year. If you can hold it that long let me know, and I will send you a check.

Too bad about Lone Star. I liked that beer.

Joe


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Tractorforum SolidJunk :friends: 

Mark


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*I have 3 people that are interested*

*Andy* was the first to express interest from Hammond, LA 
*mmpuller* is the second one which is from Rosebud, Texas 
*solidjunk* who is from Indiana is the third and wants to send me a check but can't get it until after the new year! 

It has to be first come first serve, I don't want to anger anyone but I need rid myself of it.


----------

